# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Security Fencing - AU Standards?

## astroADF

Currently my rear shed is being demolished; it faces onto the rear alleyway, and the full width of the property is the width of the shed.
So... no shed = you can stand in the back road, look into the back of the property and everything within it. 
I have a Demolition group removing everything (asbestos, fibro, steel, concrete base) over two possibly three days. This is overseen by the construction group, who are then erecting the new shed. The whole process is going to take quite a few weeks, including pegouts, laying the new concrete, inspections, building it etc. 
I come home tonight to stage 1 (demolishing the main construction and asbestos / fibro removal; currently lying in big piles) - and there's no SECURITY FENCING. It's a harsh reality that anyone walking past, including prospective opportunists, can invite themselves in and go nuts. Tonight and tomorrow I'm moving things inside, including taking the day off to relocate larger items (aka. expensive pots, the BBQ, etc) to Kennards.  *QUESTION* - is it standard for demolition / construction groups to provide secure fencing in this kind of instance, from both a security and safety point of view? Security aside, anyone could walk on site / get injured with the demolition scrap. Or is the onus on myself to provide fencing?

----------


## Marc

Any building site including demolition is required to erect a temporary fence. How or who enforces this I am not sure.

----------


## Micky013

If they didn't include it in the quote id say it's on you. That should have at least discussed the issue with you

----------


## Tools

I'd firstly be concerned about the asbestos currently lying in big piles than security. 
Tools

----------


## Random Username

There are standards for the various types of temporary fencing, but apparently no mandatory standards for when it is used (I'd say that that is more a part of any development/planning permissions on a site).

----------


## intertd6

> Currently my rear shed is being demolished; it faces onto the rear alleyway, and the full width of the property is the width of the shed.
> So... no shed = you can stand in the back road, look into the back of the property and everything within it. 
> I have a Demolition group removing everything (asbestos, fibro, steel, concrete base) over two possibly three days. This is overseen by the construction group, who are then erecting the new shed. The whole process is going to take quite a few weeks, including pegouts, laying the new concrete, inspections, building it etc. 
> I come home tonight to stage 1 (demolishing the main construction and asbestos / fibro removal; currently lying in big piles) - and there's no SECURITY FENCING. It's a harsh reality that anyone walking past, including prospective opportunists, can invite themselves in and go nuts. Tonight and tomorrow I'm moving things inside, including taking the day off to relocate larger items (aka. expensive pots, the BBQ, etc) to Kennards.  *QUESTION* - is it standard for demolition / construction groups to provide secure fencing in this kind of instance, from both a security and safety point of view? Security aside, anyone could walk on site / get injured with the demolition scrap. Or is the onus on myself to provide fencing?

  site fencing is a matter for the principal contractor, controlled by workcover requirements, different sites require different protection & the risk from the public entering & injuring themselves, for 20 klm of roadworks its acceptable to have bunting tape, but a deep excavation on the same job would require more impenetrable site fencing, demolition & construction sites in suburbia definitely need high fencing, tell the principal contractor to lift his game & get some site fencing quick smart or you will call workcover, it may keep you out of court.
regards inter

----------

